

Show HN: React with Meteor Back End Social Feed Example App - adambrod
https://github.com/adambrodzinski/react-ive-meteor/

======
adambrod
I've love to hear feedback on what people think about using Meteor for the
backend. Meteor has some cons but the pros outweigh it for most of my
projects.

